# Special Effects/Animatronics Career??



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I think it's time to start my career and start my life off somewhere instead of staying at the local tire shop.. I've been taking technology and welding classes in college for 2 years now, but I need to get my life going somewhere. I've been wanting to do something with special effects and animatronics for the past couple years, but where do I go to look for such a career? Does anyone know where I would go to apply for something like this? I would really love to work for Universal Studio's or Disney, but I've researched it and cant find out how to get in over there. Does anyone do this as thier profession? Any insight would be greatly appreciated. I wanna move out of my parents house and get my own life started somewhere, and work with the stuff I love doing. Thanks!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I think these days Tom Savini's school is the place to start.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might also give some thought to contacting local theater groups. It won't necessarily result in a paying job, but the experience you gain will help flesh out a resume while you look for a permanent job.

Good for you, by the way, for looking to move out and start a life away from home. So many folks seem to want to stay with Mom and Dad until they're, like, 30-something


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the tip RAXL.. I just checked it out, I'm most likely going to go there next year when classes start up again. It seems thats exactly what I needed. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Many, many people have complained that the Savini school is a rip off! Savini doesn't do any of the instruction, he just got paid to put his name on the school.

The most highly praised instructional course that I've heard of is Dick Smiths course.

If you are looking for advice from people who are working in FX/make-up, check theeffectslab.com/.

By the way, I've met Tom Savini a few times, he's an ass.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Your making me think twice on the tom savini classes..

I checked out that Dick Smith's Course. That seems more of a make-up school. I want to focus more onto Animatronics using servo's and cylinders.

I just registered on the FX Lab. Maybe I can ask the guys over there on thier input on where to being. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Being in the arts for over 30+ years, keep in mind you may have to have a "real job" as a back up until your art takes off. I love doing mine, but haven't been able to make a living at it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

something to think about...ask others that are making products to sell.
Most of these people work a day job because it doesn't support a living.
Though, working at Disney, well, that's different.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sorry to butt in, I don't have anything useful to add, but the Dick Smith course looks amazing, I am now seriously considering it, thanks guys!!!

Ana


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

This doesn't contribute to the discussion at hand but I also met Savini and I would say he is NOT an ass...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

...although most people agree that he has one he walks around with.


----------

